#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Дзогчен ННР и Дзогчен Ньингмапинских школ - разные ли традиции?

## Эфрон

Добрый день. Очень нравится то, что пишет и чему учит ННР, но не совсем понятно вот что - к какой традиции ближе или к какой традиции принадлежит Дзогчен ННР? Бонская ли это традиция, или же традиция какой-либо линии Ньингмапа? Например, Дуджом Ринпоче тоже учит дзогчену, но не совсем ясно, близко ли это учение учению ННР.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Ринпоче передаёт дзогчен традиции ньингма.

----------

Иван Денисов (05.09.2015), Сергей Хос (16.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ринпоче передаёт дзогчен традиции ньингма.


Есть один нюанс, однако: тибетцы его называют "Бёнпо".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Бон, штоле?

----------


## Нико

> Бон, штоле?


Ну типа того.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть один нюанс, однако: тибетцы его называют "Бёнпо".


Кого "его"?

----------


## Нико

> Кого "его"?


ННР. Это не я придумала, да? Но у них ННР с этим почему-то ассоциируется.

----------


## Legba

Эммм...
Не знаю, что это за тибетцы, и репрезентативна ли выборка. 
И вообще говоря - аргумент довольно странный, ну да ладно.
Стиль подачи материала у ННР - действительно, неклассический. Но.
Все божества, практики которых ННР передает - буддийские.
Все Учителя, Гуру-Йогу которых он рекомендует делать - буддийские, нингмапинские.
Тексты практик, хотя и компилятивные - из Лонгчен Нинтиг (в основном).
Коренной Гуру - нингмапинский, семья - сакьяпинская.
Не вижу никаких разумных оснований считать ННР - бонпо, да он и сам это отрицает.
Что касается линии передачи, она восходит к Ньяла Пема Дудулу, который, в свою очередь, был учеником До Кенце Еше Дордже.
Так что, по сумме факторов, можно считать, что линия ННР - это Лонгчен Нинтиг.
Хотя, строго говоря, неясно, такое уж ли большое значение это имеет.
Если нравится стиль передачи, и Учитель (а также его старшие ученики) вызывают доверие и желание быть, как они - 
значит то, что надо))

----------

kamtsang (16.05.2015), PampKin Head (06.09.2015), Аньезка (06.09.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015), Иван Денисов (05.09.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.05.2015), Сергей Хос (16.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Эммм...
> Не знаю, что это за тибетцы, и репрезентативна ли выборка. 
> И вообще говоря - аргумент довольно странный, ну да ладно.
> Стиль подачи материала у ННР - действительно, неклассический. Но.
> Все божества, практики которых ННР передает - буддийские.
> Все Учителя, Гуру-Йогу которых он рекомендует делать - буддийские, нингмапинские.
> Тексты практик, хотя и компилятивные - из Лонгчен Нинтиг (в основном).
> Коренной Гуру - нингмапинский, семья - сакьяпинская.
> Не вижу никаких разумных оснований считать ННР - бонпо, да он и сам это отрицает.
> ...


Я не знаю тоже. Тибетцы имеют обыкновение различать лам, которые живут на Западе, по "ярлыкам". Наверное, и тут такое имеет место быть. Ибо Намкая Норбу Ринпоче те же тибетцы часто путают с Намка Ринпоче, который тоже нингма. ) 

Мне всё равно. ННР вызывает у меня уважение. Что касается его учеников (старших там и т.п.), скромно промолчу.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Я не знаю тоже. ННР вызывает у меня уважение.


Ну а коли так - в чем смысл твоей первой реплики?
Что именно ты хотела сообщить топикстартеру?
Непроверенную информацию, которую ты сама не разделяешь?

----------

Аньезка (06.09.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну а коли так - в чем смысл твоей первой реплики?
> Что именно ты хотела сообщить топикстартеру?
> Непроверенную информацию, которую ты сама не разделяешь?


Я ответила топикстартеру именно то, о чём он спросил. Информацию не назову непроверенной. Я не говорила, что не разделяю эту информацию, тоже. Я просто за что купила, за то и продаю. И при чём тут непочтение к Учителю, если он сам в своё учение элементы бона-таки вводит?

----------


## Olle

> ...если он сам в своё учение элементы бона-таки вводит?


Это было выяснено прослушав большое количество его учений или кто-то сказал?
Он никогда не скрывает, что он как ученый изучал и продолжает изучать историю Тибета. Или Гараб Дордже бонский учитель?



> Существуют разные мнения по поводу лет жизни Гараба Дорже, а также нескольколько версий его жизнеописания.
> 
> Согласно текстам раздела Тайных Наставлений Дзогчена (Мэннагдэ), Гараб Дордже (тиб. dGa'-rab rdo-rje; санскр. Prahevajra – Прахеваджра) родился через 360 лет после паринирваны будды Сакьямуни, то есть в 184 году до н.э. в царстве Уддияна (тиб. Ургьен), которое было расположено к северо-западу от Индии, в районе современного Пакистана (долина Сват), Афганистана и Таджикистана.
> 
> По другой версии, согласно "Vairo-rgyud-'bum" – собранию сочинений, переведённых на тибетский язык Вайрочаной, Гараб Дордже родился через двадцать восемь лет после ухода Будды, то есть в 516 году до н.э. Последняя дата согласуется с традицией, по которой Гараб Дордже считается сыном Прахарини, принцессы Уддияны, дочери царя Индрабхути, увидевшего Падмасамбхаву на озере Дханакоша через восемь лет после паринирваны будды Сакьямуни.
> 
> Согласно же традиционным источникам Ньингма, Гараб Дордже родился через 166 лет спустя после паринирваны Будды, датируемой в тибетских источниках 881 г. до н.э. Западные учёные утверждают, что это произошло на 220 лет позднее.
> 
> Не так важно какая из версий жизнеописания Гараба Дордже наиболее точна, гораздо важнее то, что мы до сегоднешнего дня имеем действующую и мощную традицию Учений Дзогчен, при помощи которой люди достигают полного Освобождения от сансары.
> ...

----------


## Нико

> Это было выяснено прослушав большое количество его учений или кто-то сказал?
> Он никогда не скрывает, что он как ученый изучал и продолжает изучать историю Тибета. Или Гараб Дордже бонский учитель?


А вот тут скрывается большая посылка... ОБС (одна бабка сказала). Обычно, когда гавкнет одна собака, тут же, вслед за ней, гавкает и сотня других. Это распространяется и на обычных людей, и на великих лам тоже. Мысль ясна?)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> если он сам в своё учение элементы бона-таки вводит?


Таки где? )))
Я лично ни разу не слышал, чтобы ННР давал собственно бонские передачи.

Что касается "нетрадиционности" подачи материала, то все излагаемые им принципы можно обнаружить у Лонгченпы и других учителей линии открытым текстом.
И, думаю, в Тибете такой подход был вполне традиционен, просто не распространен широко. Но в истории с Миларепой и ньингмапинским мастером, к которому он попал первоначально, мы видим указание именно на это.

Так что слова твоих респондентов обусловлены либо дремучей необразованностью, либо религиозным фанатизмом (Пабонки начитались))))

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015), Иван Денисов (05.09.2015), Эделизи (16.05.2015)

----------


## Olle

> А вот тут скрывается большая посылка... ОБС (одна бабка сказала). Обычно, когда гавкнет одна собака, тут же, вслед за ней, гавкает и сотня других. Это распространяется и на обычных людей, и на великих лам тоже. Мысль ясна?)


Нет, сделайте доброе дело, поведайте что имеете в виду.

----------


## Нико

> Так что слова твоих респондентов обусловлены либо необразованностью, либо религиозным фанатизмом (Пабонки начитались))))


Это были слова высоких лам, которые не были замечены ни в необразованности, ни в фанатизме. И не в чрезмерном чтении Пабонки :Facepalm:

----------


## Нико

> Нет, сделайте доброе дело, поведайте что имеете в виду.


Я имею в виду слово "репутация".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это были слова высоких лам


линии Гелуг? )))

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015), Иван Денисов (05.09.2015), Эделизи (16.05.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это были слова высоких лам, которые не были замечены ни в необразованности, ни в фанатизме.


 Тут можно только посоветовать, в следующий раз сказать им, что они ошибаются, и что не надо распространять подобные несуразности  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (16.05.2015), Шенпен (05.09.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

Позвольте вопрос не совсем по теме: я читал, что практика Гесара принадлежит учению Бон. Так ли это, или не совсем?

----------


## ullu

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче

ШЕСТНАДЦАТЬ ВОПРОСОВ УЧИТЕЛЮ ДЗОГЧЕНА
4. КАК РАСПРОСТРАНИЛСЯ ДЗОГЧЕН?

Знание состояния спонтанного присутствия Дзогчен, как нам это открывают некоторые тантры, было передано Самантабхадрой, Дхармакайей всех Пробужденных Существ, в недвойственную сферу четвертого времени72, в проявлениях Самбхогакайи, неотделимых от своего состояния. При различных обстоятельствах они передали знание эманациям Нирманакайи, и когда "12 изначальных учителей Дзогчена"73 появились в измерении "саха"74 этого мира, содержание 6400000 тантр Дзогчена было постепенно передано через 5 совершенных условий: места, времени, учителя, слушателей и учения75.

Учение Дзогчен в той форме, которую мы сейчас знаем, включая сюда тантры и лунги, составляющие его суть, имеет два различных источника.

В 1857 году до н.э. в местности Олмо Лунг Ринг Шанг-Шунга76, напротив горы Кайлас и озера Манасаровар родился учитель Шенраб Миво77. Он передал своим ученикам, одаренным высшими способностями, таким, как Йонгсу Дагпа (Yongs su dag pa), сын Лхараб Ода (Lha rab `Od), знание Дзогчен, изложив его сущность в кратком учении, названном на языке Шанг-Шунга "I thi ku yig khri rtse u pa tan tra thad do ci et en", а по-тибетски "rDzogs pa chen po byang chub sems kyi gnad byang thig ie nyag gcig e ma ho", то есть "Чудесная и единственная сфера: метод познания изначальной природы полного совершенства". Это учение последовательно передавалось двадцатью пятью поколениями учителей до появления в Тибете Нагшер Ледпо78, великого учителя Бон, которому оно обязано своим широким распространением, В наше время оно известно под названием "Устная передача Дзогчен Шанг-Шунга" (rDzogs pa chen po zhang zhung snyan brgyud). Существуют также другие разделы учений Дзогчена, связанные с этой изначальной традицией, такие как "Три распространения Дзогчена" (rDzog chen bsgrags pa skor gsum) и другие, передача которых одновременно с изучением и практикой осталась неизменной до наших дней.

28 лет спустя после смерти или паринирваны Будды (516 г. до н.э.)79, в Уддияне на острове Дханакоша родился нирманакайя Гараб Дордже, который передал своим достойным последователям Манджушримитре и другим знание состояния спонтанного присутствия Дзогчен. Эти учения затем были постепенно введены в Тибет Падмасамбхавой, великим учителем, также родом из Уддияны, Держателем Знания Вималамитрой и великим тибетским переводчиком Вайрочаной. В настоящее время они включены в 3 раздела Дзогчена:

1) Раздел Природы Ума (с. Cittavarga; т. Sems-sde), включающий 21 тантру, главная из которых - "Царь, который создает всё"80.

2) Раздел Изначального Пространства (с. Abhyan-taravarga; т. kLong-sde), включающий 10 тантр, главная из которых - "Царь бесконечного мира"81.

3) Раздел Тайных Наставлений (с. Upades'a-varga; т. Man ngag sde), включающая 17 тантр, главная из которых - "Звук, выходящий за пределы"82.

Кроме этого, существует большое количество тантр, лунгов и основных Тайных Наставлений как в Устной Традиции (bka`ma), так и в традиции Вновь Открытой (терма)83, передача которой, вместе с изучением и практикой, не претерпела никаких изменений до наших дней.

Люди, желающие глубже изучить этот вопрос, могут прочитать мою книгу "История учения Дзогчен"84.

Кроме этих основополагающих сочинений мы имеем множество произведений, написанных Высшими Держателями Знания прошлого. Эти произведения полно излагают смысл всех тантр, лунгов и мэннаг (Тайных Наставлений). Например, "7 сокровищ" (mDzog Bdum), "3 раздела самоосвобождения" (Rang grol skor gsum), "3 раздела освобождения от замешательства" (Ngal gso skor gsum), написанные Лонгченпой.

Другие тексты, наоборот, были написаны, чтобы облегчить практическое применение знания Дзогчен. Например: "Учитель мудрости" (Ye shes bla ma) Джигмэд Лингпа, "Наставления Держателей Знания Дзогчен" (rDzogs chen rig' dzin zhal lung) V Далай-Ламы85, Пема Карпо86 "Конечная суть лотоса Дзогчен" (rDzogs chen pad ma'i snying thig), "Полет орла"87 (mKha' lding gshogs rBabs) Шабкарвы".


5. ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЛИ ДЗОГЧЕН УЧЕНИЕМ ТРАДИЦИЙ БОН И НЬИНГМА?

Под названием "Бон" когда-то были известны различные учения и ритуальные традиции, некоторые из них могут быть даже отнесены к категории жертвенных практик, вредящих другим существам, так как "Бон" был общим термином, соответствующим слову "чой луг" (chos lugs), теперь используемому в тибетском языке для обозначения религий. Следовательно, было бы большой ошибкой отождествлять все традиции, обозначенные термином "Бон", с учениями Шенраба Миво.

Совсем недавно почти все ученые, как тибетские, так и западные, определяли Бон как религиозный культ, включающий жертвоприношение животных. Таким образом, им легко было хулить его как угодно. Это напоминает мне басню о зайце, услышавшем непонятный звук88.

Причина такого отношения заключается в отказе признать значение истинной тибетской культуры. По этому поводу я написал книгу "Ожерелье Жи" - "Рассуждения об истории Тибета"89.

Великий учитель Падмасамбхава сказал:

"Внутренние учения бон совпадают с буддизмом:
пусть им не препятствуют!" XXIX
Падмасамбхава дал такой совет царю Трисонг Децену90 потому, что учение Дзогчен существует в Боне. И оно не только существует там, но многочисленные, как древние, так и современные Держатели Знания Бон через слушание учения, изучение и медитацию сохранили Дзогчен в его целостности, упрочили и развили его. Их ученики обеспечили преемственность в передаче учения до наших дней.

Под "Ньингма" или "древней" понимают традицию, которая включает разделы буддийских учений, переведенные на тибетский язык до эпохи великого переводчика Ринчен Зангпо (Rin chen bzang po) (958-1055 гг.)91. Следовательно, все тексты сутр и тантр, например, внешние тантры и основные Ануттаратантры, о которых я говорил выше, составили основу этой традиции, так же как Драгоценные Держатели Знания, принесшие Дзогчен из Уддияны в Тибет. По этой причине Дзогчен передавался главным образом через традицию Ньингма, и почти все великие учителя Ньингма стали Держателями Знания Дзогчен. Однако отсюда не следует что Дзогчен - учение, принадлежащее Ньингма, или что он не существует в других тибетских буддийских традициях.

Например, школа Сакья насчитывает множество Держателей Знания Дзогчен, таких, как Вангдуд Ньингпо92, Джамьянг Кхенце Вангчук93 устной традиции Цхарпа94 и Джамьян Кхенце Вангпо95, верховный наследник резиденции Тсарце традиции Нгор. Ни их произведения по Дзогчену, ни школы их последователей не прерывались до наших дней. Следовательно, даже если не все учения Сакья являются Дзогченом и если не все члены этой школы практиковали Дзогчен, чистое учение Дзогчен существует и в традиции Сакья.

Школа Кагью также насчитывает многих Держателей Знания Дзогчена среди своих главных ученых и Пробужденных Существ, например, таких как Карма Пакши, Кармапа Райджунг Дорджэ96, Пема Карпо, Дригунг Ринчен Пунцок97, Арага и более современный Конгтрул Лодро Тхае98. Ни их учения, ни линии их последователей не прервали преемственности до наших дней. Следовательно, даже если школа Кагью не является Дзогченом и нельзя утверждать, что все учителя этой школы практиковали Дзогчен, чистое учение Дзогчен существует и в традиции Кагью.

Наконец, школа Гелуг насчитывает многочисленных и выдающихся Держателей Знания Дзогчен, таких как Нгаванг Лобсанг Джамцо, V Далай-Лама, высший среди ученых; Цаньянт Джамцо, VI Далай-Лама99; Дэси Сангье Джамцо100 и др. Ни их учения, ни школы их последователей не потеряли линию преемственности до наших дней. Поэтому, даже если школа Гелуг не является Дзогчен, даже если не всех ее учителей можно рассматривать как практикующих Дзогчен, тем не менее чистое учение Дзогчен существует в традиции Гелуг.

В действительности не только нельзя сказать, что Дзогчен - учение Бон и Ньингма, но даже нельзя сказать, что это тибетское учение, хотя оно и произошло из Шанг-Шунга, а также не верно, что это учение Уддияны, несмотря на то, что его распространение началось из этой страны. Более того, Дзогчен нельзя определить ни как восточное учение, хотя оно и возникло на Востоке, ни как учение, предназначенное лишь для людей, хотя оно и появилось на Земле. Дзогчен, что касается его Основы, Пути, Плода, не поддается ограничениям и не впадает в сектантство, потому что он - цель истинного пути всех существ. Мы можем быть уверены, что когда его ограничивают школой или сектой, то это уже не Дзогчен.


6. ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЛИ ДЗОГЧЕН САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНОЙ ФИЛОСОФСКОЙ СИСТЕМОЙ?

Так как Дзогчен был передан Самантабхадрой непосредственно из состояния Дхармакайи, то даже если бы на самом деле нечего было передать, можно было бы в соответствии с нашим ограниченным видением определить его как "систему Самантабхадры", либо как "систему Гараб Дордже", так как она была преподана учителем Гарабом Дордже счастливым последователям. Кроме того, если мы рассмотрим как простую теорию принцип, согласно которому в Дзогчене ничто не может быть проанализировано по отношению к Основе, Пути и Плоду, нам будет легко сделать вывод, что Дзогчен - независимая философская система.

По этой причине мы можем найти определение "философской системы Дзогчен" в произведениях многих ученых. Однако Дзогчен представляет собой только глубокий путь, который позволяет человеческим существам воплотить знание истинного состояния, но не систему, которая отстаивает какую либо точку зрения "отвергая, утверждая и доказывая".

Настоящий практикующий Дзогчен не скажет никогда, что Дзогчен отстаивает определенную и оригинальную точку зрения и его можно, таким образом, определить как философскую систему. Действительно, философская система обязательно содержит в себе идеологическую позицию, установленную при помощи рассуждений и, следовательно, ограниченную, тогда как Джигмэд Лингпа сказал:

"Основной элемент Дзогчена - сфера полного раскрытия, свободная от всех ограничений". XXIX
Как по отношению к Воззрению, Медитации и Поведению, так и по отношению к Плоду Дзогчен следует понимать как состояние самоосвобождения от всех ограничений. Поэтому он и получил распространение во всех тибетских школах.

Но знание Дзогчен не может быть ограничено различными буддийскими традициями и учением Бон, так как оно может родиться в любом человеке, будь он индуистом, христианином, мусульманином и т.д., будь он материалистом или полным атеистом. И это потому, что Дзогчен - просто состояние, которое заставляет развиваться сознание индивидуума. Все различные виды религий, философий, обществ, народов могут найти в нем место.

Человек любой религиозной или социальной принадлежности, который практикует Дзогчен, - есть дзогченпа, что не обязывает его изменить свою принадлежность и становиться последователем Дзогчена. Почему? Потому что истинное состояние знания Дзогчен не признает никаких ограничений и не дает впасть в сектантство. Тот, кто следует этому пути, не обусловливаясь установленными ограничениями в поведении, направляется к принципу самоосвобождения.

Если мы изучим биографии Высших Держателей Знания Дзогчен, мы сможем констатировать, что в самом начале они следовали буддийскому учению и стали учеными. Но впоследствии в поисках глубокого смысла истинного существования они пришли к учению самоосвобождения и смогли, таким образом, реализоваться как Держатели Знания. Некоторые начинали, следуя путем Бона, глубоко изучив различные учения и затем открыв драгоценное учение Дзогчен, достигли уровня "Держателя Знания". Примеров такого рода достаточно много.

Их путь пролегал в этом направлении, а не в противоположном; это еще раз доказывает, что Дзогчен - суть или конечная цель всех путей.

----------

Антончик (02.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Есть один нюанс, однако: тибетцы его называют "Бёнпо".


Ага, потому что у него в имени есть «намкха».
Некоторые тибетцы вообще дебилы.




> Позвольте вопрос не совсем по теме: я читал, что практика Гесара принадлежит учению Бон. Так ли это, или не совсем?


Гесар —один из важных защитников в ньингма. В частности, Гесар очень почитается в монастыре Дзогчен.

Хотя я слышал, будто гелугпа считают, что Гесар — бонпо.
Некоторые гелугпа вообще дебилы.

----------

Legba (18.05.2015), PampKin Head (06.09.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015), Иван Денисов (05.09.2015), Пема Ванчук (05.09.2015), Сергей Хос (17.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (17.05.2015)

----------


## Kit

Ныне здравствующие Намка Дриме Рабджам Ринопче, открыл целый цикл учений, сокрытых как сокровище ума (гонгтер), посвященный Царю Гесару.
Весьма популярный цикл у западных практикующих. Он точно не бонпо, хоть в его и имени есть слово "Намка"....  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Добрый день. Очень нравится то, что пишет и чему учит ННР, но не совсем понятно вот что - к какой традиции ближе или к какой традиции принадлежит Дзогчен ННР? Бонская ли это традиция, или же традиция какой-либо линии Ньингмапа? Например, Дуджом Ринпоче тоже учит дзогчену, но не совсем ясно, близко ли это учение учению ННР.


Дело в том, что Дзогчен вообще не традиция.  :Smilie:  И это не противоречит тому, что в рамках многих традиций есть Дзогчен, и в этом случае методы описываются понятным для практиков этой традиции языком. Т.е. в Дзогчен вовсе не важно какие именно методы и традиции привели практика в Дзогчен.
ННР передаёт Дзогчен не ограниченный той или иной традицией и соответственно может использовать методы практик из любой традиции.

----------

Нико (18.05.2015), Падма Осел (22.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дело в том, что Дзогчен вообще не традиция.  И это не противоречит тому, что в рамках многих традиций есть Дзогчен, и в этом случае методы описываются понятным для практиков этой традиции языком. Т.е. в Дзогчен вовсе не важно какие именно методы и традиции привели практика в Дзогчен.
> ННР передаёт Дзогчен не ограниченный той или иной традицией и соответственно может использовать методы практик из любой традиции.


Не подумайте, что я отрицаю сказанное Вами, но 1) Дзогчен сейчас есть в рамках _двух_ традиций — буддийской и бонской (хотя, возможно, две это много, всё относительно). И как говорил Ринпоче, от бонской сейчас сохранилось настолько мало, что сейчас не имеет смысла практиковать бонский дзогчен. И 2) хотя Ринпоче учит тому, что практик Дзогчена может использовать любые методы пока он сохраняет воззрение Дзогчена, тем не менее, _учение Дзогчен_ он передаёт в полном соответствии с заветами Гараба нашего Дордже, сиятельнейшего Лонгчен Рабджама, и остальных учителей линии преемственности, которые принадлежали к определённой и хорошо известной линии передачи в рамках буддийской традиции.

----------

Legba (18.05.2015), Olle (18.05.2015), Дубинин (18.05.2015), Иван Денисов (05.09.2015), Нико (18.05.2015), Сергей Хос (19.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (19.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не подумайте, что я отрицаю сказанное Вами, но 1) Дзогчен сейчас есть в рамках _двух_ традиций — буддийской и бонской (хотя, возможно, две это много, всё относительно). И как говорил Ринпоче, от бонской сейчас сохранилось настолько мало, что сейчас не имеет смысла практиковать бонский дзогчен. И 2) хотя Ринпоче учит тому, что практик Дзогчена может использовать любые методы пока он сохраняет воззрение Дзогчена, тем не менее, _учение Дзогчен_ он передаёт в полном соответствии с заветами Гараба нашего Дордже, сиятельнейшего Лонгчен Рабджама, и остальных учителей линии преемственности, которые принадлежали к определённой и хорошо известной линии передачи в рамках буддийской традиции.


А вы не скажете, почему ННР так мало знают в тибетской среде? Потому что он учит на английском? Я вот несколько раз слышала упоминания о нём, как выше было сказано, но вряд ли кто-то слушал учения, просто тибетцам запомнилось то, что услышалось).

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Потому что он не стал принимать монашества, хоть и Далай-Лама (если не изменяет память) просил принять для блага большого кол-ва существ, а вел обычный мирской образ жизни, и учить начал уже в европейской среде.

----------


## Амир

> Не подумайте, что я отрицаю сказанное Вами, но 1) Дзогчен сейчас есть в рамках _двух_ традиций — буддийской и бонской (хотя, возможно, две это много, всё относительно). И как говорил Ринпоче, от бонской сейчас сохранилось настолько мало, что сейчас не имеет смысла практиковать бонский дзогчен. И 2) хотя Ринпоче учит тому, что практик Дзогчена может использовать любые методы пока он сохраняет воззрение Дзогчена, тем не менее, _учение Дзогчен_ он передаёт в полном соответствии с заветами Гараба нашего Дордже, сиятельнейшего Лонгчен Рабджама, и остальных учителей линии преемственности, которые принадлежали к определённой и хорошо известной линии передачи в рамках буддийской традиции.


А к какой, по вашему, традиции принадлежал гуру Гараб Дордже? Он Нирманакайя и не нуждался ни в какой традиции, он не получал на земле никаких учений, он пришёл , что бы дать знание Дзогчен. Более того, он поручил Манджушримитре, что бы тот описал знание Дзогчен языком буддийской традиции.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А вы не скажете, почему ННР так мало знают в тибетской среде? Потому что он учит на английском? Я вот несколько раз слышала упоминания о нём, как выше было сказано, но вряд ли кто-то слушал учения, просто тибетцам запомнилось то, что услышалось).


Его прекрасно знают в тибетской среде (по крайней мере в образованной, я тусовался среди студентов тибетских в основном), но практически исключительно как учёного. И кстати, то, что он единственный среди тибетских учёных специалист по бону такого масштаба, вероятно, добавляет к имиджу «бонпо». А как лама он ведь не настоятель какого-нибудь крупного монастыря, мало что ли тулку у тибетцев, чтобы всех знать.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015), Иван Денисов (05.09.2015), Пема Ванчук (05.09.2015), Сергей Хос (19.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (19.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А к какой, по вашему, традиции принадлежал гуру Гараб Дордже? Он Нирманакайя и не нуждался ни в какой традиции, он не получал на земле никаких учений, он пришёл , что бы дать знание Дзогчен. Более того, он поручил Манджушримитре, что бы тот описал знание Дзогчен языком буддийской традиции.


Вы сами ответили на свой вопрос  :Smilie:  Раз он поручил Манджушримитре описать знание Дзогчен языком _буддийской_ традиции, а не бонской и не криптошактистской… не иначе как был последователем пастафарианской церкви, я так думаю!

В Уддияне того времени был миллион традиций, но гуру Гараб Дордже, получив учение Дзогчен непосредственно от самбхогакаи Ваджрасаттвы, почему-то стал передавать это учение в буддийской традиции. Наверное, потому что не имел к ней никакого отношения  :Smilie: 

Интересно, и то, что у бонцев линия дзогчена идёт независимо, без всякого Гараба Дордже, прямо от Тонпы Шенраба, который, по их представлениям, принёс это учение на землю задолго до Гараба Дордже и Будды Шакьямуни.

----------

Legba (18.05.2015), Иван Денисов (05.09.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Интересно, и то, что у бонцев линия дзогчена идёт независимо, без всякого Гараба Дордже, прямо от Тонпы Шенраба, который, по их представлениям, принёс это учение на землю задолго до Гараба Дордже и Будды Шакьямуни.


Да, вот только одно из его имён - Гараб... И не исключено, что линии преемственности сходятся в своей основе... Но на самом деле это не важно, как уже указывалось, в Дзогчене пути и традиции важны только до тех пор, пока Дзогчена нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Потому что он не стал принимать монашества, хоть и Далай-Лама (если не изменяет память)


Кармапа вроде.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (19.05.2015)

----------


## ullu

Может так посмотреть ?
Воззрение дзогчен одно во всех традициях, и во всех буддийских школах и в бон. Методы для реализации этого воззрения могут отличаться. А плод тот же один у всех практикующих дзогчен.
То есть воззрение и плод одинаковые, а методы могут отличаться.

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче передает методы из трех разделов буддийской традиции - Семде, Лонгде и Упадеша. 
А какие методы передает Дуджом Ринпоче я не знаю, я не училась у него. Но может быть кто-то учился и знает ?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да, вот только одно из его имён - Гараб...


Вот только где вы это взяли?




> И не исключено, что линии преемственности сходятся в своей основе... Но на самом деле это не важно, как уже указывалось, в Дзогчене пути и традиции важны только до тех пор, пока Дзогчена нет.


Вообще нельзя исключать, что бонцы сфабриковали все свои линии преемственности и практики, тогда, конечно, линии могут «сходиться».

----------


## Legba

> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче передает методы из трех разделов буддийской традиции - Семде, Лонгде и Упадеша. 
> А какие методы передает Дуджом Ринпоче я не знаю, я не училась у него. Но может быть кто-то учился и знает ?


Предыдущий Дуджом Ринпоче ушел в 1987 году, а янгси еще довольно молод. Вряд-ли тут найдутся непосредственные ученики))
Методы, что вполне естественно, те же. Собственно тантры Дзогпа ченпо - у всех одни и те же, откуда взяться другим.
Другое дело, что Дуджом Ринпоче, как раз, считал Бон неаутентичной выдумкой, и просто копией Дхармы Будды))

----------

ullu (19.05.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015), Пема Ванчук (05.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

В Бон так же есть 9 колесниц и самая высокая Дзогчен, если сравнивать с ЧННР то станивится понятно что это одно и то же, разные лишь линии преемственности и традиции а по сути тот же самый Дзогчен. И если кто-то скажет что Дзогчен это вообще не буддизм, какая разница как это называется и кто начал линию, разве вам не все равно? И если вам все равно, тогда возникет впрос чем тогда вы занимаетесь, вы знаете?, что является целью, буддизм не цель а средство.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В Бон так же есть 9 колесниц и самая высокая Дзогчен, если сравнивать с ЧННР то станивится понятно что это одно и то же, разные лишь линии преемственности и традиции а по сути тот же самый Дзогчен. И если кто-то скажет что Дзогчен это вообще не буддизм, какая разница как это называется и кто начал линию, разве вам не все равно? И если вам все равно, тогда возникет впрос чем тогда вы занимаетесь, вы знаете?, что является целью, буддизм не цель а средство.


У Алексея Л. есть 2 руки и 2 ноги, а сверху голова, если сравнивать с Цхултримом Тращи, то становится понятно, что это один и тот же человек. И если кто-то скажет, что Алексей Л. это вообще не Цхултрим Тращи, какая разница как кого зовут, разве вам не всё равно, с кем вы общаетесь на форуме? И возникает вопрос, а вы знаете, зачем вы общаетесь на форуме?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.09.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015), Сергей Хос (06.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (05.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> У Алексея Л. есть 2 руки и 2 ноги, а сверху голова, если сравнивать с Цхултримом Тращи, то становится понятно, что это один и тот же человек. И если кто-то скажет, что Алексей Л. это вообще не Цхултрим Тращи, какая разница как кого зовут, разве вам не всё равно, с кем вы общаетесь на форуме? И возникает вопрос, а вы знаете, зачем вы общаетесь на форуме?


Ну хоть так, раз уж нечего ответить ))

----------


## Лагов

> Другое дело, что Дуджом Ринпоче, как раз, считал Бон неаутентичной выдумкой, и просто копией Дхармы Будды))


Т.е. аргументы за Бон его его впечатляли, или он был просто незнаком с ними?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну хоть так, раз уж нечего ответить ))


Ответил прекрасно Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, неоднократно — о том, что из бонского дзогчена мало что сохранилось за исключением короткого текста «21 гвоздь», а потому в бонском дзогчене нет ничего важного для современных практикующих, и он никому не рекомендует практиковать бонский дзогчен.

Ответил Дуджом Ринпоче — о том, что обнаружение Дзогпа Ченпо и других ньингмапинских текстов и учений в Боне не имеет никакого иного смысла, кроме того, что общие буддийские учения были переложены на терминологию Бона.

Но мы всё равно лучше знаем, мы постигли единую природу всего лучше всех учителей, и поэтому будем продолжать гнать телегу про то, что всё едино, правда?

----------

Алексей Л (06.09.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (05.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Ответил прекрасно Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, неоднократно — о том, что из бонского дзогчена мало что сохранилось за исключением короткого текста «21 гвоздь», а потому в бонском дзогчене нет ничего важного для современных практикующих, и он никому не рекомендует практиковать бонский дзогчен.


Если ННР так говорит, то он признает, что "за исключением короткого текста «21 гвоздь»" все в бонском Дзогчене есть реплика.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Если ННР так говорит, то он признает, что "за исключением короткого текста «21 гвоздь»" все в бонском Дзогчене есть реплика.


Нет, такого он никогда не говорил. Более того, он с большим уважением относится к Лопону Тензину Намдаку, у которого получил цикл бонских посвящений Мери (Менри) — вполне живущая традиция.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Нет, такого он никогда не говорил. Более того, он с большим уважением относится к Лопону Тензину Намдаку, у которого получил цикл бонских посвящений Мери (Менри) — вполне живущая традиция.


Т.е.,если он так скажет, то будет неправ?

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Т.е.,если он так скажет, то будет неправ?


Не думаю, что он так скажет. Ибо это неверно.

----------


## Лагов

> Нет, такого он никогда не говорил.


А что он говорил по поводу бонского дзогчена?

----------


## Иван Денисов

Ничего. Он его не передаёт.

----------


## Лагов

> Ничего. Он его не передаёт.


Почему? Не имеет передачи, или не просят?

----------


## Иван Денисов

Потому что Намкай Норбу — не бонский лама.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Потому что Намкай Норбу — не бонский лама.


Имеет бонские передачи, значит- бонский лама, нет?

----------


## Иван Денисов

Конечно же нет. Я лично имею десятки буддийских передач, но это не значит, что я лама.

----------

Андрей Рэй (29.07.2017), Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Конечно же нет. Я лично имею десятки буддийских передач, но это не значит, что я лама.


Т.е. учения по бонскому дзогчену от ННР вы слушать не будете?

----------


## Иван Денисов

Он их никогда никому не давал. Как можно слушать того, что не существует?

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Он их никогда никому не давал. Как можно слушать того, что не существует?


Передачи имел?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Передачи имел?


Иметь передачи и иметь полномочия для передачи — это разные вещи.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.09.2015), Kit (06.09.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015), Иван Денисов (06.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ответил прекрасно Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, неоднократно — о том, что из бонского дзогчена мало что сохранилось за исключением короткого текста «21 гвоздь», а потому в бонском дзогчене нет ничего важного для современных практикующих, и он никому не рекомендует практиковать бонский дзогчен.
> 
> Ответил Дуджом Ринпоче — о том, что обнаружение Дзогпа Ченпо и других ньингмапинских текстов и учений в Боне не имеет никакого иного смысла, кроме того, что общие буддийские учения были переложены на терминологию Бона.
> 
> Но мы всё равно лучше знаем, мы постигли единую природу всего лучше всех учителей, и поэтому будем продолжать гнать телегу про то, что всё едино, правда?


Согласен что буддистский дзогчен круче и больше в нем сохрнилось, я и сам слышал нелестные сравнения ЧННР про бонский Дзогчен.

Однако, во-первых никто не отрицает что это тоже Дзогчен а не что-то иное.
Во-вторых практики те же самые, Трекчо, Тхегол, Бардо, Пхова не зависимо кто их привнес первым.
В третих, до сих пор существуют непрерывые линии передачи бонского дзогчен. 
В четвертых, те же прямое введение, самосовершенные состояния ригпа, слияние света и пустоты, проявления в Радужное тело.
Цитата: 
Если ты не достигаешь радужного тела, то ты не достигнешь и конечного тела. Точно также - если ты не достиг Великого Радужного Тела, то не достиг конечного Состояния Будды.
В пятых я сам читал книги Тензин Вангьяла и Шардза Таши Гьялцен и имею вполне хорошее представление, возможно в отличае от вас, о том что такое бонский Дзогчен.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Согласен что буддистский дзогчен круче и больше в нем сохрнилось, я и сам слышал нелестные сравнения ЧННР про бонский Дзогчен.
> 
> Однако, во-первых никто не отрицает что это тоже Дзогчен а не что-то иное.
> Во-вторых практики те же самые, Трекчо, Тхегол, Бардо, Пхова не зависимо кто их привнес первым.
> В третих, до сих пор существуют непрерывые линии передачи бонского дзогчен. 
> В четвертых, те же прямое введение, самосовершенные состояния ригпа, слияние света и пустоты, проявления в Радужное тело.
> Цитата: 
> Если ты не достигаешь радужного тела, то ты не достигнешь и конечного тела. Точно также - если ты не достиг Великого Радужного Тела, то не достиг конечного Состояния Будды.
> В пятых я сам читал книги Тензин Вангьяла и Шардза Таши Гьялцен и имею вполне хорошее представление, возможно в отличае от вас, о том что такое бонский Дзогчен.


У меня в этой связи только один вопрос: зачем бонский дзогчен, если можно ограничиться буддийским? Вот как людей карёжит иногда, однако. Экзотики хоцца? )))

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> У меня в этой связи только один вопрос: зачем бонский дзогчен, если можно ограничиться буддийским? Вот как людей карёжит иногда, однако. Экзотики хоцца? )))


Зачем мне или зачем вообще?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вопрос как по Ньингма, так и по Бон:

Есть ли непрерывные  линии передачи Дзогчен (Трекчо; Тхёгел) идущие не через Третьего Гьелва Кармапу Рангджунг Дордже?

----------


## Нико

> Зачем мне или зачем вообще?


Зачем буддистам вообще, которые заодно хотят приобщиться и к "бонскому". Я тут не про ННР, а про простых смертных.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.09.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Зачем буддистам вообще, которые заодно хотят приобщиться и к "бонскому". Я тут не про ННР, а про простых смертных.


Не обязательно приобщаться, я не планирую практиковать бон, но взглянуть с различных точек зрения очень помогает, я не ограничиваюсь буддизмом, читаю и слушаю и других, были просветленные люди не принадлежащие ни к одной религии, я знаю 2 таких и поверьте извлек много полезного. Кроме того Лонгченпа вообще говорит прекратить путь, так и сделаю когда завершу практики.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> были просветленные люди не принадлежащие ни к одной религии, я знаю 2 таких


Сайентологи?

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Сайентологи?


 :Facepalm: 

Скайтоэли  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Согласен что буддистский дзогчен круче и больше в нем сохрнилось, я и сам слышал нелестные сравнения ЧННР про бонский Дзогчен.
> 
> Однако, во-первых никто не отрицает что это тоже Дзогчен а не что-то иное.


Интересный момент. Когда после 2 мировой скопировали американский бомбардировщик, никто тоже не отрицал, что он летает и бомбит. А копия была сделана без соответствующей оригиналу инженерной предыстории.
Вопрос: если допустить, что бонский дзогчен - реплика (=отсутствие линии  передачи), станет ли он от этого менее действенным?

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Скайтоэли


Значит- не сайентологи. 
Мормоны?

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Значит- не сайентологи. 
> Мормоны?


Не, они жили в разные эпохи и они не принадлежали ни к чему.

----------


## Лагов

> Не, они жили в разные эпохи и они не принадлежали ни к чему.


Аннунаки?

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Интересный момент. Когда после 2 мировой скопировали американский бомбардировщик, никто тоже не отрицал, что он летает и бомбит. А копия была сделана без соответствующей оригиналу инженерной предыстории.
> Вопрос: если допустить, что бонский дзогчен - реплика (=отсутствие линии  передачи), станет ли он от этого менее действенным?


Без передачи наверное не будет Дзогчена вообще, но кто сказал что ее не было?

----------


## Лагов

> Без передачи наверное не будет Дзогчена вообще


Слово "наверное" выражает ваше сомнение, или уверенность?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Слово "наверное" выражает ваше сомнение, или уверенность?


Теоретически наверное возможно и без, но этот человек будет новый Будда тогда

----------


## Лагов

> Теоретически наверное возможно и без, но этот человек будет новый Будда тогда


Т.е.- не для Будды невозможно?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Т.е.- не для Будды невозможно?


Возможно, любой человек может, и он станет буддой

----------


## Лагов

> Возможно, любой человек может, и он станет буддой


Из этого следует возможность действенности бонского дзогчена, даже если он реплика без линии передачи, верно?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Из этого следует возможность действенности бонского дзогчена, даже если он реплика без линии передачи, верно?


Ок, я вас понял. К счастью в дзогчене "с этим" ха-ха просто- достиг радужного тела- значит действует, не достиг- ...

----------


## Нико

> Ок, я вас понял. К счастью в дзогчене "с этим" ха-ха просто- достиг радужного тела- значит действует, не достиг- ...


Т.е. если не достиг радужного тела -- значит, не дзогчен?

----------


## Лагов

> Ок, я вас понял. К счастью в дзогчене "с этим" ха-ха просто- достиг радужного тела- значит действует, не достиг- ...


Если не достиг, то проблемы в линии передачи?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Т.е. если не достиг радужного тела -- значит, не дзогчен?


Мы говорим только о линии передачи, если в линии передачи имеет место быть радужное тело то это дзогчен

----------


## Нико

> Мы говорим только о линии передачи, если в линии передачи имеет место быть радужное тело то это дзогчен


Нет, нет... Вы не так поняли. Если в линии передачи имеет место быть дзогчен, то это дзогчен. А как уйти - в радужном теле или не очень -- практик выбирает сам.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.09.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В пятых я сам читал книги Тензин Вангьяла и Шардза Таши Гьялцен и имею вполне хорошее представление, возможно в отличае от вас, о том что такое бонский Дзогчен.


Я бы не стал после прочтения пары книг говорить, что имею о чём-то хорошее представление.

Но тем не менее, даже если мы предположим, что бонский и буддийский дзогчен полностью идентичны с точки зрения практик и значения терминов, то

1) Если бонский дзогчен — это хорошо сделанная подделка, а бонпо просто лгут про свои достижения, то буддисту нет никакого смысла его практиковать, потому что он не приведёт к достижению результата.

2) Если бонский дзогчен — альтернативная и действующая линия передачи, то буддисту нет никакого смысла его практиковать, потому что у него есть своя работающая буддийская линия передачи, а опора на гуру и линию передачи в Дзогчене, как и в Ваджраяне — это ключевой фактор достижения результата, и «перескочить» от одного учителя к другому не получится.

Поэтому для буддиста очень важно понимать, что буддийский и бонский дзогчен это разные традиции (это ответ в стиле капитана Очевидность на ваш пост о том «а не всё ли равно?», который раскрывает мою метафору с общением с разными людьми на форуме, раз уж вы сделали вид, что не поняли, о чём там речь).

Хотя, я разумеется, понимаю, как это развлекательно, читать разные книги и считать себя умнее учителей.

----------

Kit (06.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2015), Вольдемар (06.09.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015), Нико (06.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Нет, нет... Вы не так поняли. Если в линии передачи имеет место быть дзогчен, то это дзогчен. А как уйти - в радужном теле или не очень -- практик выбирает сам.


ну да, только наверное не он выбирает а время, говорят те кто не смог при жизни освобождаются перед уходом в бардо. 
Практиком дзогчен можно назвать только того кто был в состоянии ригпа и постоянно пребывал в нем, такой обязательно освободится

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Но тем не менее, даже если мы предположим, что бонский и буддийский дзогчен полностью идентичны с точки зрения практик и значения терминов, то
> 
> 1) Если бонский дзогчен — это хорошо сделанная подделка, а бонпо просто лгут про свои достижения, то буддисту нет никакого смысла его практиковать, потому что он не приведёт к достижению результата.


Вам не кажется, что "идентичное", и "подделка" разные понятия, которые вы, случайно, отождествили?
К тому же, зачем бонпо "лгать" о своих достижениях? Если практики идентичны, то и результаты будут идентичны.

----------

Алексей Л (06.09.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> ну да, только наверное не он выбирает а время, говорят те кто не смог при жизни освобождаются перед уходом в бардо. 
> Практиком дзогчен можно назвать только того кто был в состоянии ригпа и постоянно пребывал в нем, такой обязательно освободится


Слушайте, а Вы примерно понимаете, что это такое: постоянно пребывать в состоянии ригпа?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я бы не стал после прочтения пары книг говорить, что имею о чём-то хорошее представление.
> 
> Но тем не менее, даже если мы предположим, что бонский и буддийский дзогчен полностью идентичны с точки зрения практик и значения терминов, то
> 
> 1) Если бонский дзогчен — это хорошо сделанная подделка, а бонпо просто лгут про свои достижения, то буддисту нет никакого смысла его практиковать, потому что он не приведёт к достижению результата.
> 
> 2) Если бонский дзогчен — альтернативная и действующая линия передачи, то буддисту нет никакого смысла его практиковать, потому что у него есть своя работающая буддийская линия передачи, а опора на гуру и линию передачи в Дзогчене, как и в Ваджраяне — это ключевой фактор достижения результата, и «перескочить» от одного учителя к другому не получится.
> 
> Поэтому для буддиста очень важно понимать, что буддийский и бонский дзогчен это разные традиции (это ответ в стиле капитана Очевидность на ваш пост о том «а не всё ли равно?», который раскрывает мою метафору с общением с разными людьми на форуме, раз уж вы сделали вид, что не поняли, о чём там речь).
> ...


Хорошо, я вас понял.
Я не призываю буддистов практиковать бон, и речь собственно не об этом. 
Мой комментарий про не все ли равно относится к дзогчен а не конкретно к бонскому дзогчен, но вам похоже удобнее конструировать свои фразы и приписывать мне, лучше переспросите если не поняли, мне не хочется продолжить разговор в таком ключе когда меня перевирают.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вам не кажется, что "идентичное", и "подделка" разные понятия, которые вы, случайно, отождествили?
> К тому же, зачем бонпо "лгать" о своих достижениях? Если практики идентичны, то и результаты будут идентичны.


Если практики идентичны, но линия передачи с нарушениями самай, то результаты будут совсем не идентичны.

Насчёт идентичности и подделки — я имею в виду «внешне выглядят как идентичные». Например, я покупал три года подряд новый провод для своих наушников Sehnheiser, идентичный оригинальному по внешнему виду и по функциям, но бывший в то же время подделкой.

Лгать о своих достижениях бонпо могли в разных целях.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Слушайте, а Вы примерно понимаете, что это такое: постоянно пребывать в состоянии ригпа?


отвечает Гараб Дорже:
"Ученик ПРОДОЛЖАЕТ ОСТАВАТЬСЯ В ЭТОМ СОСТОЯНИИ недвойственного созерцания, в изначальном состоянии, внося созерцание в каждое свое действие, пока не будет реализовано, не станет реальным, то, что изначально является истинным состоянием каждого человека (Дхармакайя), но остается скрытым из-за двойственного видения. Практикующий продолжает пребывать в таком состоянии вплоть до полной реализации"

----------


## Лагов

> Если практики идентичны, но линия передачи с нарушениями самай, то результаты будут совсем не идентичны.


Даже если у отдельно взятого практика нет нарушений самай?

----------


## Нико

> отвечает Гараб Дорже:
> "Ученик ПРОДОЛЖАЕТ ОСТАВАТЬСЯ В ЭТОМ СОСТОЯНИИ недвойственного созерцания, в изначальном состоянии, внося созерцание в каждое свое действие, пока не будет реализовано, не станет реальным, то, что изначально является истинным состоянием каждого человека (Дхармакайя), но остается скрытым из-за двойственного видения. Практикующий продолжает пребывать в таком состоянии вплоть до полной реализации"


Я не у Гараба Дордже это спросила.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я не у Гараба Дордже это спросила.


Вы знаете что у меня был опыт ригпа, вполне нормально можно все делать

----------


## Эделизи

Смешно, некоторые пишут что уважают ННР, а то, что он в прямой трасляции сказал, что бонский дзогчен возник раньше буддийского не принимают во внимание. По вашему ННР - лгун?

Посмотрите тему "ННР закрыл тему с бонским дзоченом".

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> У меня в этой связи только один вопрос: зачем бонский дзогчен, если можно ограничиться буддийским? Вот как людей карёжит иногда, однако. Экзотики хоцца? )))


А чем бонский экзотичнее? Доступность сейчас на одном уровне, все "прибамбасы и ляляки" - со стороны смотря, одинаковы... Так почему бы и нет?..

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А чем бонский экзотичнее? Доступность сейчас на одном уровне, все "прибамбасы и ляляки" - со стороны смотря, одинаковы... Так почему бы и нет?..


Не, если кому угодно принять бонское прибежище, никто ж не запретит. Только об этом и был разговор же. )

----------


## Эделизи

> А чем бонский экзотичнее? Доступность сейчас на одном уровне, все "прибамбасы и ляляки" - со стороны смотря, одинаковы... Так почему бы и нет?..


Тем более бонский учитель дзогчена живет в Москве, в отличие от...

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вы знаете что у меня был опыт ригпа, вполне нормально можно все делать


Я не знаю, что у Вас был опыт ригпа)))). Вот неожиданность).

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.09.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

Это в неинформированные 90-е Бон представлялся крутым шаманоколдунством. В противовес улыбающимся буддистам. Нехилый понт, чо  :Smilie: . 
Дедушка Рерих постарался! И Александр Дугин с циклом "Тайны века" по 1-й программе.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015), Эделизи (06.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Тем более бонский учитель дзогчена живет в Москве, в отличие от...


А кто там в Москве живёт?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я не знаю, что у Вас был опыт ригпа)))). Вот неожиданность).


именно так, слово неожиданность подходит)

----------


## Нико

> именно так, слово неожиданность подходит)


И... как всё было?

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> А кто там в Москве живёт?


Арта - ламе вроде сделали визу. По-крайней мере все лето он учения по воскресениям проводил.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> И... как всё было?


 :Big Grin:  карашо!

нет сегодня настроения исповедоваться

----------


## Лагов

> Вы знаете что у меня был опыт ригпа, вполне нормально можно все делать


Почему нет. Вы считаете такой опыт возможным, даже с учетом проблемности линии передачи.

----------


## Нико

> карашо!
> 
> нет сегодня настроения исповедоваться


Вы намекаете на то, что реализанулись?)

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.09.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы намекаете на то, что реализанулись?)


Нет, реализация происходит после постоянного пребывания в ригпа, в течении некоторого длительного времени год наверное как минимум, реализация это плод, он должен созреть

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, реализация происходит после постоянного пребывания в ригпа, в течении некоторого длительного времени год наверное как минимум, реализация это плод, он должен созреть


А процесс в чём состоит?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> А процесс в чём состоит?


В самоосвобождении

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В самоосвобождении


Это размыто. Похоже, Вы находитесь в иллюзиях).

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.09.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Смешно, некоторые пишут что уважают ННР, а то, что он в прямой трасляции сказал, что бонский дзогчен возник раньше буддийского не принимают во внимание. По вашему ННР - лгун?
> 
> Посмотрите тему "ННР закрыл тему с бонским дзоченом".


Убедили. Извиняюсь и прошу считать заблуждениями все мои высказывания о боне, которые не соответствуют истине.

----------

Алексей Л (08.09.2015), Эделизи (06.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Это размыто. Похоже, Вы находитесь в иллюзиях).


Это очень сложный вопрос, я не знаю физику процесса реализации, как вы правильно заметили нахожусь в иллюзиях )

----------


## Нико

> Это очень сложный вопрос, я не знаю физику процесса реализации, как вы правильно заметили нахожусь в иллюзиях )


Так для начала узнайте, а потом уже будете говорить, был у Вас опыт или нет).

Иначе ригпа будет синего цвета.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (06.09.2015), Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Это размыто. Похоже, Вы находитесь в иллюзиях).


По мне так "самоосвобождение" вполне конкретно.  :Smilie:  Имеется в виду, что вся самсара - это результат обуславливания теми или иными проявлениями сознания, т.е. сознание воспринимает все явления как нечто внешнее, а самосознание не идёт дальше утверждения "я человек" (или я муравей, кому как повезёт  :Smilie: ). Таким образом "взгляд в другую сторону" и восприятие "природы ума" выводит нас из сансары в меру того, что активности не заблокированы и обуславливания отсутствуют, т.е. отсутствует сам корень сансары и соответственно все возникающие моменты "самоосвобождаются".  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> По мне так "самоосвобождение" вполне конкретно.  Имеется в виду, что вся самсара - это результат обуславливания теми или иными проявлениями сознания, т.е. сознание воспринимает все явления как нечто внешнее, а самосознание не идёт дальше утверждения "я человек" (или я муравей, кому как повезёт ). Таким образом "взгляд в другую сторону" и восприятие "природы ума" выводит нас из сансары в меру того, что активности не заблокированы и обуславливания отсутствуют, т.е. отсутствует сам корень сансары и соответственно все возникающие моменты "самоосвобождаются".


Не, а Вы технически знаете, как пребывают в природе ума, применяя метод дзогчен?

----------


## Амир

"Технически" это не сложно, сложнее это понять интеллектуально, т.е. не понять чужие объяснения, а пережить и понять пережитое, что бы можно было этому следовать.

----------


## Нико

> "Технически" это не сложно, сложнее это понять интеллектуально, т.е. не понять чужие объяснения, а пережить и понять пережитое, что бы можно было этому следовать.


Ну так объясните хотя бы технически.

----------


## Амир

> Ну так объясните хотя бы технически.


Когда учитель проводит для вас прямое введение, вы вместе находитесь в этом состоянии - вот как это выглядит "технически".  :Smilie:  Другое дело, что начинающий практик не знает куда смотреть  :Smilie: , он как рыба на кухне, не может отличить повара от сковородки.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Когда учитель проводит для вас прямое введение, вы вместе находитесь в этом состоянии - вот как это выглядит "технически".  Другое дело, что начинающий практик не знает куда смотреть , он как рыба на кухне, не может отличить повара от сковородки.


Двойка. Садитесь. )

----------

Джигме (31.10.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Двойка. Садитесь. )


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Амир

> 


Надо понимать, что все методы прямого введения, используемые учителем, приводят ученика к нужному состоянию, но это вовсе не значит, что ученик узнаёт его и много времени тратится на то, что бы разобраться "что это было"  :Smilie: , а объяснения нужны как помощь для разбора полётов, если же "полёта не было", то объяснения не нужны...

----------


## Нико

> Надо понимать, что все методы прямого введения, используемые учителем, приводят ученика к нужному состоянию, но это вовсе не значит, что ученик узнаёт его и много времени тратится на то, что бы разобраться "что это было" , а объяснения нужны как помощь для разбора полётов, если же "полёта не было", то объяснения не нужны...


Если вы не поймёте матчасть, дзогчен весь превратится в "прелесть".

----------


## Амир

> Если вы не поймёте матчасть, дзогчен весь превратится в "прелесть".


Да, без условно, без понимания никуда.  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Ну так объясните хотя бы технически.


А можно я попробую угадать, как переживается ригпа?
Это не запрещено такое публично озвучивать?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А можно я попробую угадать, как переживается ригпа?
> Это не запрещено такое публично озвучивать?


Методом "угадывания" тут не получится.

----------


## Крымский

> Методом "угадывания" тут не получится.


Проверим?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Проверим?


Давайте :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Давайте


Практик испытывает как бы приступ глухоты.
Исчезает внутренний диалог и вербализация мыслей, на фоне этого "падает" ценность слуха, тело не ощущается.
Мысли возникают, приходят и уходят где-то на периферии внимания, практически незаметно.
Разделение на я/иное исчезает, мир переживается единым, но формы не сливаются, различение объектов продолжает работать.
Все выглядит ясным, чистым и сияет. Человек переживает ровное беспричинное счастье и чувство благодарности, могут политься слезы из глаз даже.
Позднее можно рационализировать переживание, как вычитание "себя" из процессов восприятия, очищение зеркала восприятия от искажения субъективностью.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Практик испытывает как бы приступ глухоты.
> Исчезает внутренний диалог и вербализация мыслей, на фоне этого "падает" ценность слуха, тело не ощущается.
> Мысли возникают, приходят и уходят где-то на периферии внимания, практически незаметно.
> Разделение на я/иное исчезает, мир переживается единым, но формы не сливаются, различение объектов продолжает работать.
> Все выглядит ясным, чистым и сияет. Человек переживает ровное беспричинное счастье и чувство благодарности, могут политься слезы из глаз даже.
> Позднее можно рационализировать переживание, как вычитание "себя" из процессов восприятия, очищение зеркала восприятия от искажения субъективностью.


Теплее, но....

Как Вы умудряетесь совмещать ригпа с грубыми уровнями ума?

----------

Джигме (31.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Практик испытывает как бы приступ глухоты.
> Исчезает внутренний диалог и вербализация мыслей, на фоне этого "падает" ценность слуха, тело не ощущается.
> Мысли возникают, приходят и уходят где-то на периферии внимания, практически незаметно.
> Разделение на я/иное исчезает, мир переживается единым, но формы не сливаются, различение объектов продолжает работать.
> Все выглядит ясным, чистым и сияет. Человек переживает ровное беспричинное счастье и чувство благодарности, могут политься слезы из глаз даже.
> Позднее можно рационализировать переживание, как вычитание "себя" из процессов восприятия, очищение зеркала восприятия от искажения субъективностью.


то что вы описываете не ригпа

----------


## Нико

> то что вы описываете не ригпа


А что есть ригпа? Ну-ка, личный опыт?)))

----------


## Крымский

> Теплее, но....
> Как Вы умудряетесь совмещать ригпа с грубыми уровнями ума?


Я про переживание, а не про пребывание написал.
Про пребывание: практик видит возникающие эмоции и мысли, как наблюдатель, а не как "переживающий" или "думающий", 
для него это просто закономерные явления ума, он не имеет в отношении них особых предпочтений. 
Он удовлетворен и свободен от привязанностей, избавлен от внутренней двойственности и конфликтной установки по отношению к иному/миру.
"Зеркало" как бы больше "не смотрит на само себя", а просто отражает мир, ощущая одновременно свою пустоту и иллюзорность отражаемых в ней картин мира.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> А что есть ригпа? Ну-ка, личный опыт?)))


Сначала идет фаза блаженства тела потом ригпа, ум ясен и есть мысли но больше о том что видишь, мысли не имеют никакого эмоционального окраса поэтому залетела-вылетела, решил посмотреть телевизор, смотрю на все и больше всего возникает непонимания почему все так примитивно, все человеческая натура видна, банальна, примитивна, не понимаю зачем кипишь. Что ни делаю я вижу и осознаю каждую деталь. Чудес нет, сквозь стену не вижу и по воздуху не летаю, хотя .. не пробовал

----------


## Нико

> Сначала идет фаза блаженства тела потом ригпа, ум ясен и есть мысли но больше о том что видишь, мысли не имеют никакого эмоционального окраса поэтому залетела-вылетела, решил посмотреть телевизор, смотрю на все и больше всего возникает непонимания почему все так примитивно, все человеческая натура видна, банальна, примитивна, не понимаю зачем кипишь. Что ни делаю я вижу и осознаю каждую деталь. Чудес нет, сквозь стену не вижу и по воздуху не летаю, хотя .. не пробовал


Если возникает непонимание, почему так всё примитивно и банально -- это не ригпа.

----------

Джигме (31.10.2015), Дубинин (08.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Если возникает непонимание, почему так всё примитивно и банально -- это не ригпа.


Как скажете ))

----------


## Нико

> Я про переживание, а не про пребывание написал.
> Про пребывание: практик видит возникающие эмоции и мысли, как наблюдатель, а не как "переживающий" или "думающий", 
> для него это просто закономерные явления ума, он не имеет в отношении них особых предпочтений. 
> Он удовлетворен и свободен от привязанностей, избавлен от внутренней двойственности и конфликтной установки по отношению к иному/миру.
> "Зеркало" как бы больше "не смотрит на само себя", а просто отражает мир, ощущая одновременно свою пустоту и иллюзорность отражаемых в ней картин мира.


Отлично! 

Но.... Ригпа - это наитончайший уровень ума. Как его совместить с несовместимым, т.е. с грубыми уровнями чувственных сознаний?

----------


## Крымский

> Отлично! 
> Но.... Ригпа - это наитончайший уровень ума. Как его совместить с несовместимым, т.е. с грубыми уровнями чувственных сознаний?


Я не знаю, как этот вопрос в дзогчен разрешают. "Наитончайший уровень ума" это уже терминология внутренняя, 
пережить прямо таким образом довольно трудно и точно не угадаешь  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Я не знаю, как этот вопрос в дзогчен разрешают. "Наитончайший уровень ума" это уже терминология внутренняя, 
> пережить прямо таким образом довольно трудно и точно не угадаешь


Я почему издалека говорю... Потому что ригпа переживать постоянно, не выключая грубые уровни сознания -- это высший пилотаж. Это - вершина всех колесниц. Поэтому это "дзогчен, детка". (с). Остальное всё - собственные домыслы.

----------

Дубинин (08.09.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Я почему издалека говорю... Потому что ригпа переживать постоянно, не выключая грубые уровни сознания -- это высший пилотаж. Это - вершина всех колесниц. Поэтому это "дзогчен, детка". (с). Остальное всё - собственные домыслы.


Разовое "введение" точно не равно постоянному переживанию, это понятно.
Но есть возможность обойти сам вопрос "как?", если переживание является следствием подготовки.
В этом случае практик не будет знать ответ на вопрос "как ему удается совмещать?" потому что он прямо уже будет к этому времени таким "совмещающим".
У части людей опыт может спонтанно произойти и они тоже не будут знать ответа на вопросы "как?" и "что?" и не смогут учить, соответственно.

----------


## Нико

> Разовое "введение" точно не равно постоянному переживанию, это понятно.
> Но есть возможность обойти сам вопрос "как?", если переживание является следствием подготовки.
> В этом случае практик не будет знать ответ на вопрос "как ему удается совмещать?" потому что он прямо уже будет к этому времени таким "совмещающим".
> У части людей опыт может спонтанно произойти и они тоже не будут знать ответа на вопросы "как?" и "что?" и не смогут учить, соответственно.


Т.е. от опыта появится "придурковатость"?)

----------


## Крымский

> Т.е. от опыта появится "придурковатость"?)


Ну, почему же "придурковатость" сразу?  :Smilie: 
Все чувствует, живет правильно, а сказать правильно или научить других не может,  а может быть даже и не имеет потребности такой.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, почему же "придурковатость" сразу? 
> Все чувствует, живет правильно, а сказать правильно или научить других не может,  а может быть даже и не имеет потребности такой.


Если сказать и научить правильно не может, -- придурковатость детектед, имхо.  :Wink:

----------


## Крымский

> Если сказать и научить правильно не может, -- придурковатость детектед, имхо.


Не-не, можно и придурковатость поиметь, юродивым стать, но я не об этом.
Педагогов тоже учат, что бы уметь учить надо обучение пройти, как ученик, а потом, как учитель.

----------


## Нико

> Не-не, можно и придурковатость поиметь, юродивым стать, но я не об этом.
> Педагогов тоже учат, что бы уметь учить надо обучение пройти, как ученик, а потом, как учитель.


Я, кстати, по профессии - педагог. Поэтому "палец себе в рот не положила бы". ))))))

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Я, кстати, по профессии - педагог. Поэтому "палец себе в рот не положила бы". ))))))


Мне не страшно - держите палец  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (08.09.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Сначала идет фаза блаженства тела потом ригпа, ум ясен и есть мысли но больше о том что видишь, мысли не имеют никакого эмоционального окраса поэтому залетела-вылетела, решил посмотреть телевизор, смотрю на все и больше всего возникает непонимания почему все так примитивно, все человеческая натура видна, банальна, примитивна, не понимаю зачем кипишь. Что ни делаю я вижу и осознаю каждую деталь. Чудес нет, сквозь стену не вижу и по воздуху не летаю, хотя .. не пробовал


Вы описываете своё переживание, но само по себе Ригпа не имеет отношения к переживанию. ННР не однократно подчёркивал, что Ригпа - это узнавание Природы ума. При этом понятно, что в зависимости от вторичных условий могут возникать те или иные переживания, а могут и не возникать.  :Smilie:  Т.е. сперва в результате прямого введения практик получает знание Природы ума, а затем узнавание Природы ума в любом состоянии и будет "состоянием" Ригпа, которое не имеет конкретного состояния.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Вы описываете своё переживание, но само по себе Ригпа не имеет отношения к переживанию. ННР не однократно подчёркивал, что Ригпа - это узнавание Природы ума. При этом понятно, что в зависимости от вторичных условий могут возникать те или иные переживания, а могут и не возникать.  Т.е. сперва в результате прямого введения практик получает знание Природы ума, а затем узнавание Природы ума в любом состоянии и будет "состоянием" Ригпа, которое не имеет конкретного состояния.


Оно имеет конкретное состояние, если не фантазировать.

----------


## Амир

> Оно имеет конкретное состояние, если не фантазировать.


Ну может для кого-то состояние за границами ВСЕХ состояний и является КОНКРЕТНЫМ состоянием.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Ну может для кого-то состояние за границами ВСЕХ состояний и является КОНКРЕТНЫМ состоянием.


Ну если не впадать в прелесть - то да. )

----------


## Амир

> Ну если не впадать в прелесть - то да. )


Просто нужно отдавать себе отчёт, что блаженство или любое другое "ух какое" состояние - это просто состояние и не выходит за рамки "состояний" и не имеет ничего общего ни с Ригпа ни с Природой ума "по определению".  :Smilie: 
При этом в  Ригпа они могут возникать или не возникать.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я почему издалека говорю... Потому что ригпа переживать постоянно, не выключая грубые уровни сознания -- это высший пилотаж. Это - вершина всех колесниц. Поэтому это "дзогчен, детка". (с). Остальное всё - собственные домыслы.


Если действительно есть знание ригпа, то абсолютно параллельно на любые уровни. Это и есть путь Дзогчен - объединяться со всем. Когда практик способен пребывать в ригпа, не помню сколько точно в граммах, несколько минут, то вообще проблем не возникнет объединиться с чем угодно и когда угодно.

----------


## Нико

> Если действительно есть знание ригпа, то абсолютно параллельно на любые уровни. Это и есть путь Дзогчен - объединяться со всем. Когда практик способен пребывать в ригпа, не помню сколько точно в граммах, несколько минут, то вообще проблем не возникнет объединиться с чем угодно и когда угодно.


Я объединюсь. )

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы описываете своё переживание, но само по себе Ригпа не имеет отношения к переживанию. ННР не однократно подчёркивал, что Ригпа - это узнавание Природы ума. При этом понятно, что в зависимости от вторичных условий могут возникать те или иные переживания, а могут и не возникать.  Т.е. сперва в результате прямого введения практик получает знание Природы ума, а затем узнавание Природы ума в любом состоянии и будет "состоянием" Ригпа, которое не имеет конкретного состояния.


Да, то что переживаю, точнее то что могу то и описываю, если кому-то не нравится я не виноват

----------


## Амир

> Да, то что переживаю, точнее то что могу то и описываю, если кому-то не нравится я не виноват


Дело не в нравится.  :Smilie:  То, что вы описываете уже свидетельствует, что уровень сосредоточения вами уже пройден, а ведь некоторые не в состоянии пройти его за всю жизнь. Просто многие не могут "перешагнуть" этот уровень и залипают на переживания, в результате чего возникают сложности с переходом к "медитации без медитации", от сюда и желание расставить точки над И.

----------


## Амир

> Я объединюсь. )


Это радует, а то что то давно никто не реализовывал тело света.  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Дело не в нравится.  То, что вы описываете уже свидетельствует, что уровень сосредоточения вами уже пройден, а ведь некоторые не в состоянии пройти его за всю жизнь. Просто многие не могут "перешагнуть" этот уровень и залипают на переживания, в результате чего возникают сложности с переходом к "медитации без медитации", от сюда и желание расставить точки над И.


Да, я тоже это понимаю, если бы не этот опыт я наверное не был бы так уверен в победе. Но я не знаю что посоветовать, в то что я пишу не верят, да что там мне- сомневаются даже в ламах. Секрет однако прост- это титанический труд, я практикую по несколько часов каждый день, несколько лет уже, а другие ленятся насколько я знаю, ленятся потому что сами ни в чем не уверены.

----------


## Амир

> Да, я тоже это понимаю, если бы не этот опыт я наверное не был бы так уверен в победе. Но я не знаю что посоветовать, в то что я пишу не верят, да что там мне- сомневаются даже в ламах. Секрет однако прост- это титанический труд, я практикую по несколько часов каждый день, несколько лет уже, а другие ленятся насколько я знаю, ленятся потому что сами ни в чем не уверены.


Думаю, всё получится  :Smilie: , более того, думаю, это не избежно  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (09.09.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Секрет однако прост- это титанический труд


For all His rest is work and all His work is rest.
В Его труде покой, в Его покое труд.

----------


## Алик

> Да, то что переживаю, точнее то что могу то и описываю, если кому-то не нравится я не виноват


Про ригпа целая тема была http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=4129

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... в то что я пишу не верят...


Наличие глубоких верных переживаний практики и полное непонимание, почему о глубоких верных переживаниях не говорят, это показатель отсутствия верных переживаний. "Уверенность в победе" появится и при нескольких секундах действительного пребывания в ригпа, а это и до свечки не далеко. А пересказ слов Учителя про полеты мыслей туда-сюда это просто пересказ и ум, подогнанный под переживания, потому и воспринимается, как нечто реальное и личное.




> Но я не знаю что посоветовать,..


В ролик со свечкой поверят...

----------


## Алексей Л

> For all His rest is work and all His work is rest.
> В Его труде покой, в Его покое труд.


А я почему-то немного по другому перевожу это "любой его отдых это работа а любая его работа и есть отдых"

----------


## Алексей Л

> Про ригпа целая тема была http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=4129


Спасибо, только мне-то это к чему, пусть читают те у кого ригпометр зашкаливает)))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Наличие глубоких верных переживаний практики и полное непонимание, почему о глубоких верных переживаниях не говорят, это показатель отсутствия верных переживаний. "Уверенность в победе" появится и при нескольких секундах действительного пребывания в ригпа, а это и до свечки не далеко. А пересказ слов Учителя про полеты мыслей туда-сюда это просто пересказ и ум, подогнанный под переживания, потому и воспринимается, как нечто реальное и личное.
> 
> В ролик со свечкой поверят...


Какой свечкой? а то я не в курсе местного жаргона

----------


## Кузьмич

> Это радует, а то что то давно никто не реализовывал тело света.


Это с чего Вы взяли? Кант-тролль ведете? Или по ТВ давно не передавали подобных новостей?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Кузьмич

> For all His rest is work and all His work is rest.
> В Его труде покой, в Его покое труд.


Во глубине сибирских руд
Два старика старуху трут.
Прочнее был бы старый таз,
Длиннее был бы мой рассказ...

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Во глубине сибирских руд
> Два старика старуху трут.
> Прочнее был бы старый таз,
> Длиннее был бы мой рассказ...


Думаете, надо было и первую строчку написать?  :Smilie: 
Ладно:



> Непостижимо то, что Господом зовут
> В Его труде покой, в Его покое труд

----------


## Лагов

> Если действительно есть знание ригпа, то абсолютно параллельно на любые уровни.


Т.е., концептуальное мышление ригпе не помеха?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Т.е., концептуальное мышление ригпе не помеха?


Разве несколько капель воды помеха реке?

----------


## Лагов

> Разве несколько капель воды помеха реке?


Разве ригпа H2O?

----------


## Джигме

> Тем более бонский учитель дзогчена живет в Москве, в отличие от...


А что за учитель? Он уровня ЧННР?

----------


## Джигме

Кто имеет переживание ригпа (ну или считает что имеет таковое), посоветуйтесь с Гуру Ринпоче, спросите его когда я последний раз делал его садхану. Он Вам точно скажет. А мы заодно проверим, имеете ли Вы переживание ригпа или вы бредите  :Smilie: 
Помню ЧННР рассказывал: приходит один ученик к нему и говорит что он (ученик) хочет учить дзогчену. И что ЧННР должен назначить его официальным учителем. А ЧННР ему и сказал. Если ты и правда находишься в ригпа то не меня спрашивай а Гуру Ринпоче, ведь каждый раз когда ты читаешь Семистрочную Молитву в состоянии ригпа, перед тобой должен появляться Гуру Ринпоче. Вот с ним и поговори, а не со мной. 
Так кто из вас поговорит с Гуру Ринпоче?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

коренной учитель ННР - Nyala Rinpoche Rigdzin Changchub Dorje.
В свою очередь, среди его учителей, были не только держатели ньингма-дзогчен, но и учитель Шардза Ринпоче (бон-дзогчен).

----------

Эделизи (02.11.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> А что за учитель? Он уровня ЧННР?


По крайней мере, делает прямые передачи не по компьютеру. И практиковал дзогчен всю жизнь.

----------

Говинда (02.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

ННР не по компьютеру тоже делает. Хотя я про Арта-ламу слышал только хорошее.

----------

Эделизи (03.11.2015)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> По крайней мере, делает прямые передачи не по компьютеру. И практиковал дзогчен всю жизнь.


А бонский геше Ринчен Тензин, который тоже учит Дзогчену, разве тоже не в Москве живёт?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

да, Москва притягивает дзогчен

----------

Чагна Дордже (04.11.2015), Эделизи (04.11.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> да, Москва притягивает дзогчен


Это все из-за Пелевина  :Big Grin:

----------

Говинда (05.11.2015), Иван Денисов (08.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (06.11.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> А бонский геше Ринчен Тензин, который тоже учит Дзогчену, разве тоже не в Москве живёт?


Просто когда я слушала у него лекцию несколько лет назад он был доктором и геше. Читал прекрасные лекции по ламримоподобным текстам. Приятное впечатление. Наверное, он скрывал тогда, что дзогчен практикует.

В любом случае, удачи Ему и Его ученикам.

----------

Говинда (05.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (06.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Б

Великий Учитель Дзогчен Адзома Другпа (1842-1924), _предыдущее воплощение_ Намкхая Норбу Ринпоче.

Адзом Друкпа Ринпоче Дродуль Паво Дордже (1842-1924)
В возрасте восьмидесяти трех лет (1924), при сопровождении удивительных знаков: кругов и лучей света, различных звуков, он *растворился в окончательной основе*.

Монахи с форума Тхеравада вот чего говорят:
_… Вообще зная историю поиска и утверждения перерожденцев, иллюзий на этот счёт не остаётся: политика, плюс бизнес в наше время. …_  

http://forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=2104

Полностью растворившемуся в окончательной основе, стоит ли опускаться до примитива - одевать мясо и кости, терять способность входить в радужное тело (_со слов ННР, в этой жизни он не достигнет состояния радужного тела_) ? 
К тому же ННР как то высказал, что после его смерти будет наблюдаться в общинах «типа упадка».

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче — это нирманакая (проявление) Адзома Друкпы. Точнее, ума Адзома Друкпы. Для того, чтобы проявлять нирманакаи, буддам не требуется «опускаться до примитива» и «терять способности». И тем не менее, в качестве искусного средства на благо существ будда может проявить в том числе «примитивное» тело из мяса и костей. Если бы Адзом Друкпа проявился не как Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, а как чистое проявление без мяса, мы бы просто не смогли его увидеть.

----------

Olle (06.11.2015), Владимир Б (06.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2015), Вольдемар (06.11.2015), Иван Денисов (08.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (06.11.2015), Чагна Дордже (07.11.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

радужное тело - переход в мир без форм?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> радужное тело - переход в мир без форм?


Нет.

----------

Нико (08.11.2015)

----------


## Амир

> радужное тело - переход в мир без форм?


И мир "без форм" и "мир форм" и "мир желаний" - всё это миры обусловленности тем или этим. "Радужное тело" - нечто противоположное, это когда некогда обусловленное существование заканчивается, в результате чего для существования материального тела уже нет "основы" и оно перестаёт существовать.

----------

